# We Did It!! Ordered A 2011 250Rs



## Ashley (Sep 7, 2010)

After camping 3 summers in a Fleetwood tent trailer (which we loved!!) we made the jump this week and ordered our 250RS. I am so excited. Now just have to sell the popup!! We looked at several Outbacks and when we stepped in the 250RS we LOVED it. Can't wait for next summer!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> After camping 3 summers in a Fleetwood tent trailer (which we loved!!) we made the jump this week and ordered our 250RS. I am so excited. Now just have to sell the popup!! We looked at several Outbacks and when we stepped in the 250RS we LOVED it. Can't wait for next summer!!


Congrats and Welcome to a great site!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on a great choice. You're going to love the 250RS. We've had ours three months and still go wow.

Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback. We went from a Coleman Bayside to our new 300BH this April. Really great change.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!! GREAT choice on the Outback..this our second season in ours and we LOVE it!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new camper! We just returned from our maden voyage in our new 250RS after upgrading from a pop-up. You are going to love it!!!!!


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Last month we made the jump from a Fleetwood Niagra to the "Wonderfull" 250RS. Can't understand why we waited till the end of the season, but hey, glad we did and happy for you too. you'll love it and will probably do like we're going to do, just camp right thru the winter!


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats! We just upgraded to the 250rs this Spring and love it. We sold our pop-up in the Spring on Craigslist. It went fast.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

This is very interesting that quite a few of us jumped over from a pop-up to the 250RS.Anyways CONGRATS on the new unit you will be very happy,we came over from a Coleman/Fleetwood Mesa pop-up,the kids love having there own bunks.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

That's a great camper. I love the u-shape dinette. Awesome floor plan.


----------

